# First deer of the year



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Lets see who gets the first deer of the year..... Include a pic if possible.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I got one 2 months ago with my Jeep , does that count?????


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

It cost more that way. We saw four this morning. 2 bucks neither a shooter and two big does. Passed the does since we couldn't get the camera right for the shot. They will be back through tomorrow we hope.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I passed on some does this morning also. They were moving awful late. 2 does w/ 2 fawns showed at 10:15 due to the heavy leaf cover they were almost too close to move before I saw them, all passed within 2 to 8 yards. I didn't want to spook them so I let them pass. It was almost 11:00 before I saw another doe, she fed out of sight. My stand is surrounded by rubs, I was hoping to see a few bucks. Maybe next time.


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Couldnt get out this morning due to bad wind.But got out about 3:30 saw a doe and 2 yearlings around 5:45 just a bit out of range that was it.Hopefully tomorrow will be better.But i dont care ITS BOW SEASON!!!!!!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

nothing moving early... wind was swirlin too! saw one coming out of the woods don't know what it was.... set my girlfriend up about 150 yards away from me in the afternoon.... got set up at 1:15 and had a doe come in before i could leave... she saw nine deer in the afternoon... I saw 6... 4 does a spike and a button buck...had deer right underneath my stand to 35 yards from 245 to 530! one doe was very tempting leaning forward perfectly broadside.... thought the nice bucks would be on the move in the evening.... thunderstorm came through and chased everything away.... saw nothing after it came through... just nice to get back in the woods!


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Was 20 feet from mom & fawn 15 minutes prior to opening time sat AM.
That was all I saw all day. Then rain hit heavy in late PM
Still shut out. But having great time in woods again.

...


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i know that josey wales from huntohio tagged a doe yesterday


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Got out about 3:30 today.Was goin to a stand were i just knew i was gonna tag one.Guess what......i didnt even see one.Thats one thing about bowhunting it will keep you humble.Just when you think you got it all figured out you find out you dont.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Hunted all day yesterday...saw nothing in the morning, saw 10 in the evening...2 big does, 5 little does, and 3 button bucks. Those button bucks looked as though they had door knobs on top of their heads. This morning, saw nothing.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

I smacked a doe this evening. 20 yards quarting away thought it was perfect, even thought i herd her crash. met up with my dad and asked if it was a good shot before i even told him that i shot one. He had it run past him at mock 2 125 yards away. just waiting for morning to go get her


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Seen a couple from the stand, last years and this years deer. Let them all pass Sunday. I would have wacked their mom(careful there guys). Did not get out Saturday. Over our work weekend at the camp, Thr. - Sun. we seen over 25 deer. One nice buck from the rear at 40 yds. as he trotted off and we were walking looking for a piece off the quad, with no bows. At least a 6pt rack straight up, good height, not much width.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Found her 75 yards from where i shot her. through the heart, we cooked the steakes tonight, ohhhhh soooo goood


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

My buddie Josh (chillifisherman on here) shot one last night about dark. I think he hit it a little far back. He is out right now tracking it. I bet he will be posting a pic if he finds it. Wish him luck. He said it was at least a 9pt.


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Got out again this evening,didnt see a damn thing i dont know what the problem is!In the evening i hunt close to the fields and i dont know if there just moving late or perhaps hitting the acorns.But the stand ive been hunting ive never sat two nights in a row and not seen anything.And ive been hunting there for 8 years!Ive got 2 real good stands up on a ridge with a bunch of white oaks around but havent got the wind i need yet.Hope everyone is doin better than me.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Spent about 3 hours saturday night tracking with my brother and a friend, brothers friend shot it about 7:30, they started tracking at 9:30, I joined at midnight and we tracked until 3:00 AM. They went back and tracked the entire next day with no luck. The trail just stopped after about 50 yrds.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

New fish... if you have acorns in your area the deer have been hitting those hard and early.. last weekend I saw deer from 1:15 to 5:30 when the t-storm came through!! all white oaks though!


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey jiggin fool,Finally got to my ridge stand this evening sat for about an hour then wouldnt you know it the wind switched ARGHHHH!But there was a couple nice rubs around the area.Anyway i moved to another stand to finish out the hunt and saw 6. 2 big does and 4 yearlings.Thought i was gonna get a shot at the momma but she stayed about 10 yards out of range.The yearling were just about directly under me.Pretty cool when you get deer that close.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

As it has been said, they are hammering the acorns right now. They are hitting mostly red oaks on my land, white haven't dropped much yet. I still haven't gotten a chance to hunt yet. Tomorrow morning should be the day though. Wish me luck!!

lg_mouth


----------

